# Why does my Subox mini do this! Noob!



## Nikolai (9/8/15)

Hi im new to the forum and new to sub ohming i recently bought a kangertech subox mini kit wich i love works like a bomb, however i just noticed a buzzing noise that comes from the mod when i fire it from 25w and below it starts going away as i increase the wattage and is completely gone at 30w or higher 

Is this normal or do i have a problem? Is it safe to vape? 
Some advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## kimbo (9/8/15)

Hi @Nikolai and welkom to the forum. I am talking under correction, but that can be the way the sub box regulates the power at lower wattage. It is called pulse width modulation you will hear in some reviews they talk about the rattle snake sound

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/8/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi @Nikolai and welkom to the forum. I am talking under correction, but that can be the way the sub box regulates the power at lower wattage. It is called pulse width modulation you will hear in some reviews they talk about the rattle snake sound



I think you are right on this one. I get a similar effect when using temp control on my ipv4. When i use in normal power mode I don't get the noise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/8/15)

This is normal.No need to worry.All of them are doing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/8/15)

guys i have a noobie question i know the Subox Mini is quite new but i think the occ coils have been around a while 
1)how long do these coils last the 1.5 and .05 ohm
2)this is the noobiest question i know but do they require re wicking if that makes sense 
3)How long would the rebuild coil last more or less 

i only want to know so i can sort of work out how i wanna go with the coils and what to budget 

thanks in advance


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> guys i have a noobie question i know the Subox Mini is quite new but i think the occ coils have been around a while
> 1)how long do these coils last the 1.5 and .05 ohm
> 2)this is the noobiest question i know but do they require re wicking if that makes sense
> 3)How long would the rebuild coil last more or less
> ...



Hey man. No problem with nooby questions. We all had to start somewhere. 

1.) This is dependant on a number of factors.

A. Your liquid you use. Some juices contain ingredients which are notorious for wearing our coils faster as they gunk them up. 

I've also found that darker liquids also tend to wear out coils faster.

B. The amount of liquid you vape in a day. I've noticed many people give a time frame on how long coils last them but I prefer to use ML as a benchmark to explain how long a coil lasted me.

I would say on average, you could probably get about 50 - 60ml per coil.


C - You do get the odd dud coil here and there. My colleagues 1.5ohm coil lasted about 10ml and it was a gonner. So they do sometimes not perform as expected. 


2. I'm assuming you're referring to the re wicking of the RBA base as the new vertical coils can't be re wicked as far as I know.

Over time, as liquid passes through your wick, which gets heated by your coil, the cotton in the wick starts to under perform in comparison to how it would when you first wicked. 

Signs your wick needs replacement:

- Flavour becomes muted 
- Burnt Taste that doesn't go away even when doing primer puffs to saturate your wick.


3. Rebuilt coils in the RBA base can last weeks if not months.

All thay you'll need to do is rewick the coil after every 20ml or so which is a breeze.

Before installing the new wick: remove the old wick and pulse fire the coil to make it glow which will clean off any gunk on it. Once It's Cooled. Install your new wick 


Hope this helps man. 


Shout if you have any further questions

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (13/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hey man. No problem with nooby questions. We all had to start somewhere.
> 
> 1.) This is dependant on a number of factors.
> 
> ...


that's perfect thank you more than happy with the answer you are a star

Reactions: Like 1


----------

